

Spider Tank RC robot kits on Kickstarter - furroy
http://boingboing.net/2013/07/27/spider-tank-rc-robot-kits-on-k.html

======
gamegoblin
Jaimie is the definition of hacker. The guy will teach himself anything to be
able to do what he wants. I chat with him semi-frequently online and he's
basically taught himself programming in order to make a game that includes
spider-tanks and whatnot. He taught himself CAD and all of the stuff he needs
for 3D printing that he uses to make awesome stuff like these robots, and he
often hacks the hardware itself (I remember he added a heated print bed to one
of his printers). Majorly awesome.

